

Glitch text generator by stAllio - steeples
http://animalswithinanimals.com/generator/generator.html

======
TophWells
Ÿ͂ၔ͐щ̰҆͘੭ੂষ৚ᇊ̄┓̯

Fun times. I love the Scramble button, despite its tendency to produce
unprintable characters.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
F̩u̞ṇ ͍t̃i̥m᷁e̞s͑.̆ ͕Iͭ ͭl̯o͂v̲ȇ ̜t͎ĥē ̰S͑cͅr̛a̞m̬b᷁lͤe̮ ̖ḅuͪṫt͎o͉n̐,̹
͜d̽e᷂s͖p̖i̇t͡e̺ ̍iͩt̚s͉ ͣt᷂e̋nͫḏȇn̊c͑y̎ ̍ṯoͨ ͕pͅr͂ơd᷈úc͉e̷
͋ųn̜ṗr̀iͨn͆t̂a̚b̄l̳eͅ ᷿c̑hͤa͗r͏a͠c᷉t᷂êrͪs̮.᷄

